# Don't Get Fired For Facebook



## 46Young (Aug 3, 2010)

The few relevant threads on this issue are more than 200 days old at the time of this writing, at the least. This topic is about using Facebook responsibly and not getting yourself fired for inappropriate Facebook content.

Anyways, here's the link:

http://www.firerescue1.com/print.asp?act=print&vid=859991


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 3, 2010)

Easiest way to solve this problem; Make your profile totally private.


----------



## EmtTravis (Aug 3, 2010)

better way to solve this problem is to not even have a profile to begin with.  I don't use myspace or facebook.  And all of my friends wonder why. Because people don't know how to mind their own buisness.


----------



## Hockey (Aug 3, 2010)

adamjh3 said:


> Easiest way to solve this problem; Make your profile totally private.



Wrong.

Still can see things.

Including coworkers even if you think they are your "friend"


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hockey said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Still can see things.
> 
> Including coworkers even if you think they are your "friend"



Selective "friendship." And even then, you can still make your profile visible to only certain people on your friends list. 

If you don't want to get fired for :censored::censored::censored::censored: you have on your facebook; Don't be an ****** on your facebook. Simple. CARE Principle. Cover ***, Retain Employment.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 4, 2010)

I posted this in another thread, but it bears reposting here.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/38463013/ns/technology_and_science/?GT1=43001

Bottom line is don't put all of your faith in a "locked down" profile.  If the info is in the profile, somebody has access to it.

Be smart about what you post on Myspace, Facebook, Twitter, and ANY online forum including this one.  The Community Leaders receive several emails a month concerning what people post here.  Some are employers demanding that unfavorable posts about their agency be removed, and some are from members requesting or demanding that we remove their posts because their employer has found out about them and now they are in trouble.

As a reminder to everyone, *WE DO NOT REMOVE POSTS JUST BECAUSE A MEMBER GETS IN TROUBLE WITH THEIR EMPLOYER!*

Think before you post!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 4, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> better way to solve this problem is to not even have a profile to begin with.  I don't use myspace or facebook.  And all of my friends wonder why. Because people don't know how to mind their own buisness.



Agreed 110%. I don't have any social networking accounts (other than this one. does it really count?). I am so glad that I don't.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 4, 2010)

ffemt8978 said:


> I posted this in another thread, but it bears reposting here.
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/38463013/ns/technology_and_science/?GT1=43001
> 
> ...




Oh, please forward any complaints about my posts to me?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 4, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Oh, please forward any complaints about my posts to me?



There isn't enough time in the day for that 




J/K


----------



## reaper (Aug 4, 2010)

Here is the smart answer. Do not be stupid with what you post on any site!


----------



## CAOX3 (Aug 4, 2010)

ffemt8978 said:


> I posted this in another thread, but it bears reposting here.
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/38463013/ns/technology_and_science/?GT1=43001
> 
> ...



Simple, dont post where you work or for whom.

I dont have any face pages or myspace anyway but I would be concerned, nothing is 100% secure.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 4, 2010)

A situation arose recently when somebody took an inside joke too far on my friends' Facebook and it ended up infront of the Clinical Standards Manager.

Think before you post.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 4, 2010)

If anyone wants a perfect case study on why you don't even want to go semi-retard on Facebook, google the name Detective Rod Tuason (the firearms people on here might recognize that name). 

There's also a reason why I have my privacy setting high, removed all of my information when Facebook wanted to link it (I used to have work and school on there), and only talked openly about where I worked after being away from there for a sizable length of time. Also, unlike a lot of people, I tend to choose my words fairly carefully to paint the picture that I want to paint. Too many people are ambigious or choose the wrong words which ends up tripping them up when specific sentences and word combinations are quoted for emphasis. The internet is a written medium with no non-verbal communication unless you add it (e.g. smileys or tags (e.g. [sarcasm][/sarcasm])). Word choice maters.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 4, 2010)

Just be responsible just like anything else.


----------



## clibb (Aug 4, 2010)

Anyone remember when the Director of MI-6's wife posted family pictures on facebook and wrote his name on the tags? That went well...


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 4, 2010)

I have a Facebook, don't visit more than once a week, and never post anything that I wouldn't let anyone see. I expect any potential employer may look at my facebook and die of boredom before they find anything they don't like.


----------



## Sassafras (Aug 4, 2010)

Why would you post about work on a public forum anyway?  That just screams HIPAA violation.  I don't talk about runs outside of work regardless of where I am and know that at any time my boss could see what I post.  It's called don't be stupid.  I love my FB account, but it's not there for work, it's to reconnect with old friends from when I was a kid.  They have no need to know about the crazy assed patient I may have had two weeks prior (being hypothetical about the pt btw).


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sassafras said:


> Why would you post about work on a public forum anyway?  That just screams HIPAA violation.  I don't talk about runs outside of work regardless of where I am and know that at any time my boss could see what I post.  It's called don't be stupid.  I love my FB account, but it's not there for work, it's to reconnect with old friends from when I was a kid.  They have no need to know about the crazy assed patient I may have had two weeks prior (being hypothetical about the pt btw).



It's only a HIPAA violation if you post PHI about the patient, or provide enough details that allow the patient to be identified.


----------



## Sassafras (Aug 4, 2010)

And if you share no information regarding your patients or job then you are safe from exposing too much information.  At least that's the motto I live by.


----------



## firecoins (Aug 4, 2010)

I only post pt info on FACEBOOK.


----------



## clibb (Aug 4, 2010)

After one of my clinicals, I met one of my patients at a birthday party that one of my friends had. She added me of Facebook. I had absolutely no idea what to do since I'm really new to EMS. So I rejected and told her why, she understood.

I'm friends with one of my managers at a restaurant that I work with. She's very cool and helps me with my restaurant and ambulance schedule so it fits perfectly. 
But yeah, gotta keep an eye on what you say on Facebook, because you don't know who might know who. Even though my manager is really nice and I doubt that I'd get in trouble for saying something stupid, it's still something I don't want to do because you never know!

My yeah, my aunt who is a manager at a grocery store in Sweden has fired people over stupid things they have said on Facebook.


----------



## MDA (Aug 4, 2010)

Just don't be an idiot, and expect the things you write to be seen by potentially anyone. Plain and simple concept.


----------



## emtstudent04 (Aug 4, 2010)

reaper said:


> Here is the smart answer. Do not be stupid with what you post on any site!



I agree with you, but at the sametime how can you get fired for having a facebook or myspace when your working in the EMS field, sorry not trying to sound dumb haha.


----------



## MDA (Aug 4, 2010)

emtstudent04 said:


> I agree with you, but at the sametime how can you get fired for having a facebook or myspace when your working in the EMS field, sorry not trying to sound dumb haha.



Things you post about calls, about dispatch, about coworkers, anything like that.


----------



## emtstudent04 (Aug 4, 2010)

MDA said:


> Things you post about calls, about dispatch, about coworkers, anything like that.



Don't people post information about that on here though? So what is the difference?


----------



## Rob123 (Aug 5, 2010)

ffemt8978 said:


> As a reminder to everyone, *WE DO NOT REMOVE POSTS JUST BECAUSE A MEMBER GETS IN TROUBLE WITH THEIR EMPLOYER!*




What if I get in trouble with my employer AND my wife?


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 5, 2010)

Rob123 said:


> What if I get in trouble with my employer AND my wife?



Still not going to happen.


----------



## EmtTravis (Aug 5, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> Still not going to happen.



not even for a dozen bananas?  or 2 dozen?


----------



## WVEmt (Aug 5, 2010)

this why i dont post anything about work. i dont even have any of my crew on my facebook.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 8, 2010)

reaper said:


> Here is the smart answer. Do not be stupid with what you post on any site!



Or just do like reaper and never post anything on facebook, period.


----------



## fortsmithman (Aug 8, 2010)

I was at my non EMS job talking with my assistant general manager about this thread then I left the office.  A few minutes later she calls me back to the office.  She had logged into Facebook and she is friends with one of the cashiers and she saw the cashiers status which was very negative about her job.  The agm laughed.  The cashier no longer works at that job the cause was her Facebook status and not showing for her shifts.


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 15, 2010)

If one gets fired for stuff they have on facebook it's no different than getting fired for saying something stupid to a co-worker. It's just adding another medium. If you think before you speak, you likely won't lose your job over stuff you say. Same goes for this, if you think before you type, you won't lose your job.


----------

